# Protection from parasites in Europe



## pilkingbeck (Jun 7, 2011)

I am sure this has been posted here before, but I would rather have it here too much rather than too little.

Please, please do not make the mistake we made.

We nearly lost one of our much loved dogs recently because we did not protect her properly from tic - carried parasites.

She got Babesiosis from tics in the Vendee or Normandy - we had been told by our vet some yeras ago that this was only a problem in Southern France and further South - but it appears that this is no longer true (global warming?)
.
She has made a full recovery, but I would not wish that experence on anyone or any dog.

Our vet has pointed us to this site, which she says is the leading authority in the UK on diseases caused by tics, sand flies, fleas etc - and includes how best to prevent them (and identify and treat them).

http://www.langfordvets.co.uk/acarus/vet.htm

Hope it helps


----------

